# Jackson Lake/Jasper Co. tracts available for lease



## JBCooper (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 2 tracts, one right on Jackson Lake and the other across the road, for a total of 304 acres.  These tracts have diverse terrain and habitat for a quality deer herd.  Three (3) miles of shoreline also provide great fishing.  Food plot areas and miles of scenic trails for year-round enjoyment.  All wooded, thinned 3 years ago.  Would prefer to lease as a total package rather than splitting the tracts.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 28, 2008)

price? any hogs?


----------



## OldManWinter (Aug 29, 2008)

whats the price for the whole 304


----------



## andyf (Aug 30, 2008)

How much are you asking for all of it?


----------



## MURFF (Sep 2, 2008)

Still waiting to see a price.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 3, 2008)

*land for lease*

Hey, guys  ,don't know about the land for lease
  but ,,,  B C.  is one good owner and a good person to lease from .       
  hunted on,, one of his lease's last year , in Jasper co  
   just a great guy to around      
  good luck     w/t         steve


----------



## nevamiss270 (Sep 3, 2008)

Walkie Takie said:


> B C.  is one good owner and a good person to lease from .



Well said walkie talkie!


----------



## huntindawg12 (Sep 3, 2008)

where in jasper county is it located?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 3, 2008)

Off Jackson Lake Rd near Turle Cove Area.


----------



## Horns (Sep 3, 2008)

How much?


----------



## huntindawg12 (Sep 3, 2008)

How much for both tracs?


----------



## huntndeer (Sep 12, 2008)

a price would be nice


----------



## JMJ (Sep 12, 2008)

*Looking for Land to Lease*

I read your posting and am interested.  Could you please give me a price?


----------



## Thebody (Sep 12, 2008)

Send him a pm, he will get back with you.


----------



## Deer Tracker (Feb 23, 2009)

*Lease*

Mr. Cooper,

I would like to talk to you about the land in Jasper county. I live in Monticello and hunt mostly in jasper county and i am looking for a lease close to home.


----------



## RON WAITS (Feb 23, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## tharv (Feb 26, 2009)

do you still have land


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe these tracts have been leased.


----------



## butchtrk (Mar 14, 2009)

Give me a call and set up a look see. 7708510305.


----------



## Jameshenry (Mar 18, 2009)

How much?for all of it and is there an oppurtunity for long term lease.


----------

